# Rifle or shooting range



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

Looking to do some rifle shooting near West Fargo this next month to get back into practice with it for deer season. Where are some ranges to shoot at or do any of you have a range at your farm available for someone to come and shoot. I am respectful and considerate. Please let me know.

Darrin
West Fargo
Spoiler92

:sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## movin_up (Oct 24, 2004)

if ya dont mind driving to Az Ben Avery has a range that cost $5 (under 18 is free) and you can shot all day www.basfaz.com


----------



## Ace25 (Dec 18, 2004)

Did you find any ranges around fargo? I'm looking too. I know there is one by merifield up past GF. Casselton has a 300 yrd range, and Whapeton/ Breck has a 500yrd public range.


----------

